# Decal removing



## Guardian (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi fellow tractor lovers, 
Is there anyone that may know how I could remove the hood decals on a MTD TenHundred tractor. They are a foil type decal. Would like to keep them somewhat intact so I can try to find someone that can reproduce them for me. I'll try to put a pic up to see. 
Thanks friends 
Guardian









Sent from my N9560 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A little heat may loosen the glue on the back enough to allow you to peel it off, but they might be too old for that. 
You may be able to take a good high resolution photo of them before you try peeling them off, and have a reproduction decal maker use the photos if they screw up, coming off.
Or you can try this guy.
http://www.clickitandstickit.com/mtd-tractor-ten-horsepower-decal-kit/








http://www.clickitandstickit.com/mtd-tractor-ten-horsepower-hood-decal/


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

If they are available I would go that route, Ive tried a heat gun with limited success, apply the heat to the inside on the steel hood, sometimes it works, sometimes it just makes a mess.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

A "torch" is not recommended..{to hot}
A hair dryer or a heat gun is.. then scrape w/ something flimsy like an old credit cars.{wifes}


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Funny looking at this pic, tells how old the tractor is. Couple of my tractors it's called a cigarette lighter!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've had the best luck with using a hair dryer. I'd be afraid that a heat gun would be too hot and melt the decals.


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

Try some WD 40


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bontai Joe!! Is that really you!! Where the heck have you been! You're grounded!!! Good to see you back.
You may have to go over to "Introductions" and tell us what you've been up to!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

bontai Joe said:


> I've had the best luck with using a hair dryer. I'd be afraid that a heat gun would be too hot and melt the decals.


You do have to be careful not to get the metal hood too hot, I have a small heat gun and I keep a wet rag handy just in case.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, I'm back. I had to retire early due to health reasons and daytime TV is slowly killing my brain, so I decided to reacquaint myself with the forums I used to visit. I am surprised that some are gone, reduced to an unwanted pile of electrons somewhere.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's good having you back Bontai Joe. I remember you around here back in the day. Wish Randy would come back. Always enjoyed his insight on things.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Why not mask them off & paint around them? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

